# Egyptain Moraslat



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

*hi,friends 
I am pleased to join with you for the first time in this site 
with Egyptain Moraslat

regards...*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Neat looking bird  Reminds me of the Scandaroons. Can they feed their own babies?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Wow nice bird and welcome mohamad fathy you will enjoy yourself here and find a lot of usefull information


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you all


----------

